# Hi everyone!



## trinasc

Hi everyone! I'm 35 and ttc #1! Dh is 30 and we're nearing the end of our fourth cycle trying. I'm hoping for the xmas bfp, but since I don't really have strong symptoms I'm worried it's not to be. Guess I'll have to aim for new years haha. 

Every cycle I've tried to learn something new to try. Unfortunately I'm running out of things to learn. haha This cycle my ob did a cd21 test, not 7dpo because she wouldn't listen to me. Which made me sad, but at least I should find some results tomorrow. Hopefully if I have to have another cycle, then I'll get a cd3 test. Wonder how much I'll have to bug her for that. 

Have a great Monday ladies!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Welcome to bnb hun, I hope you get your bfp soon. The ladies in here are very helpful. All the best :hugs:


----------



## legs333

Welcome to BnB! Best of luck to you! :dust:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Welcome! Good luck :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB x


----------

